

Ask HN: Amazon internship interview - what to study? - hallOfFameCity

I have recently received an email stating that Amazon would like to interview me for an internship position. I know that this job is highly competitive but is an incredible opportunity! I want to know even if I don't get the position that I tried as best as I could to get the job.<p>I have about a week and a half to prepare. What should I study?<p>I have assumed doing some code challenge exercises online and reviewing sorting algorithms. If anyone has any suggestions or resources I would love to hear from you!
======
mattbillenstein
Best thing I ever read about interviewing/hiring:

[https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/five-essential-
pho...](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/five-essential-phone-screen-
questions)

~~~
hallOfFameCity
This is actually surprisingly helpful and insightful as it's written for the
interviewer but just as insightful for the interviewee.

------
int3
Cracking the Coding Interview is great, though you have to pay for it:
[http://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-
Programming-...](http://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-Programming-
Questions/dp/098478280X)

MIT's IAP course resources are pretty good too:
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/iap/interview/materials.php>

~~~
hallOfFameCity
Two great links!

------
arebop
[http://videos.edufire.com/2009/entrepreneurship/how-to-
rock-...](http://videos.edufire.com/2009/entrepreneurship/how-to-rock-an-
engineering-interview/)

Look at search as well as sorting algorithms. Know basic data structures and
associated algorithms. Practice at a whiteboard. Don't worry about getting it
right the first time: just keep trying things if you get stuck. Good luck.

~~~
hallOfFameCity
I will definitely go to a group study room at the library and practice on a
white board. Thank you!

------
flypunk
In your place I would read the Google Platforms Rant (It IS about Amazon;) It
explains what do they get right (SOA)
[https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesv...](https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesvaVX)

------
axitkhurana
Found a link from today's HN homepage:
<http://mycareerstack.com/questions/?company=Amazon>

Looks like a nice resource.

~~~
hallOfFameCity
This is awesome! Thank you!

------
googoobaby
Just remember that Amazon is a sweatshop.

